# Is this the end of wildcamping in Portugal



## witzend (Jun 11, 2020)

Is this the end of wildcamping in Portugal  https://tinyurl.com/ycoq8vvs  see chapter 2 and will other European countries follow suit ?


----------



## moonshadow (Jun 11, 2020)

There are many wonderful and free aires in Portugal to use, it would appear to be forbidding parking, overnight I presume, in car parks there are plenty of other places especially inland


----------



## witzend (Jun 11, 2020)

moonshadow said:


> There are many wonderful and free aires in Portugal to use, it would appear to be forbidding parking, overnight I presume, in car parks there are plenty of other places especially inland


Bit more than that 
1 - Parking outside the parks and parking areas licensed for this purpose is prohibited.

2 - It is forbidden to stay with motorhomes or similar in parks and parking areas.


----------



## Derekoak (Jun 11, 2020)

The regulation is only for 2020 season and only in the context of Covid 19. However sometimes these things get renewed.


----------



## SimonM (Jun 11, 2020)

And when they realise the spending power of the MH masses has vanished what does the impoverished country do next?

while we save money not using campsites and the like, we spend a lot of our money on food and drink and visiting their sights


----------



## witzend (Jun 11, 2020)

Derekoak said:


> The regulation is only for 2020 season and only in the context of Covid 19. However sometimes these things get renewed.


There has been a lot of reports from unhappy residents about motorhome parking for several years now  this could be the thin end of the wedge just what the locals needed






						You searched for motor home - The Algarve Post
					






					algarvepost.pt


----------



## 2cv (Jun 11, 2020)

I’m afraid that no matter what country it’s in, long term camping in one location other than a campsite inevitably leads to the total removal of the privilege for all.


----------



## Glass man (Jun 12, 2020)

I'm in Portugal now, near Lagos.
We have noticed 3 large new signs prohibiting Motor homes. They are well concreted in so I can not think it is a temporary measure. However discretely parked vans have not been moved on, even after two months and no obvious place to empty your loo nearby. ( Please note I am NOT suggesting that the owners did not find a nearby facility at least one campsite remained open all the time. )


----------

